
Ray Kurzweil Predictions for the 2020s - leonidasv
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictions_made_by_Ray_Kurzweil#2020s
======
hbarka
How were his predictions for the prior decade?

~~~
sidcool
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictions_made_by_Ray_Kurz...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictions_made_by_Ray_Kurzweil#2010s)

~~~
leonidasv
So basically he got everything but the ultrasonic advertisement right - if you
account for things that are technologically possible even if they aren't of
common use (like Google Glass and wearable computer-clothes).

